# Business Plan Outline



## INKSCREENS (Jan 28, 2008)

I know a business plan can be over-whelming, but it is great to have and could make or break your business. Whether you are a printer, retailer, brand, small business/large business, it is critical you plan for the road ahead otherwise you might find yourself floating around without focus.

One key thing about a business plan people tend to forget is that a business plan CAN change. You may find yourself a year from now changing aspects of your business to make it a better fit into the market you are in. 

Here is an article with a business plan outline, you may not be able to fill out every section of the business plan, but it gives you what you should be thinking about. 

Business Plan Outline.


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ImageIt said:


> From what i see on this forum, the thing which is mostly lacking is "the plan"!!!
> 
> 
> fred


that is true fred.  ...well, there are some really good thread/topics about it here but as you said, *CHANGE* is key. 

...in all probability, NO-Change, and *waste my time* type customers due to an old plan of market share, could actually turn a company (that at one time had the flame to grow), into a *Kids Play* board game...sort of speak.

I guess it is safe to say one needs a business plan with room to change before change happens.  

:


----------



## T-BOT (Jul 24, 2006)

ImageIt said:


> No matter how sophisticated a plan, it still comes down to identifying the market and taking advantage of it.
> 
> 
> fred


...OK Fred, I see your point.

I guess the topic is turning out to be more of a *Marketing Plan*, an element of a Business Plan.


Yes, you are right, researching and market testing to find a hole aka *nitch market* is key. 

a little related example story:

about 5-7 years ago I was hired to expand a small brand (online) that was printing shirts etc...anyway, I noticed the retro SCREEN STARS type ringer t-shirts were a good *nitch sell*. So, I contacted all the major labels and their distributors in Canada (Gildan, Fruit and Hanes) and asked WHY they did not make and sell these ringer t-shirts? ...ok, in the USA some of these were available but NOT in Canada.

Some of the answers were: Well, we do not get asked for that item much so its not worth including in our catalogs etc...

I scratched my head and said to my self, these people are NOT moving with the times.

Anyways, I ended up getting the goods from "aa", not much selection at the time mind you but enough to cashin on the demand from that retro look trend wave. 

....of couse a few years later, ringer t-shirts are everywhere and "aa" leaps to the sky in popularity.

its all history now, but a good example of major t-shirt brands falling asleep at the wheel, here in Canada anyway.


----------

